# Oil Heating Tech



## jonapebz (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys

I'm a time served oil heating technician and qualified plumber from England and going through the process of emigrating to Canada this year. 

I know it's a bumpy road ahead in order to make the permanent move but we're prepped for it. 

I'd like to network with other oil techs for the heads up on the trade in Canada, more personal experiences than links to websites as we've read just about all of them to date. 

I'm trying to get a date in April booked to sit the red seal oil heat exam and would like to know about it from anyone who's sat it. 

We were aiming for Nova Scotia but this is flexible. What are the job prospects like in this province?

I also aim doings the red seal plumber exam in time too. 

Any feedback would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the New World. Our climate here in Maine is similar to your destination. Because of the climate, I have found superior oil burner techs in this neck of the woods. I wish you great success........luckyjack


----------

